# win 10 boot problem



## jonty100 (Jan 16, 2016)

A friend recently upgraded from WIN7 to WIN 10 it run alright for a couple of months but yesterday wouldnt boot up.
When he powers up the computer it goes to the Packard Bell logo then a blank screen then goes back to the logo it just keeps doing this.
Ive tried accessing the BIOS and safemode by pressing the function keys but nothing happens'
The computer is a laptop easynote tk intel i3 cpu Packard Bell vi.27 bios this is all the information i have on the computer.
Any help would be greatly appreciated jonty100


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Take the power adapter lead out of the laptop
Take the battery out of the laptop
Now press and hold the on/off button on for 60 seconds - time it, its quite a long time

Then put the battery and power lead back in and boot the laptop 
see if that helps 
Had the exact issue yesterday on a W10 upgraded from 8 yesterday


----------



## jonty100 (Jan 16, 2016)

Thank you for the reply unfortunately it didn't solve the problem your reply much appreciated


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you could try the recovery/restore partition
did you make any recovery DVD or Usb Drive at all ?
Do you have another PC , where you could create the windows 10 media DVD or USB drive
Do you have a DVD player on the PC

As the PC starts keep tapping F10 or it may be F11 - a recovery screen should appear which will allow you to 
a) Restore the PC - you may be able to choose a date when the PC was working and Restore back to that date
b) Reset to factory - there are two options 1) to keep data and 2) you will lose all programs and Data -

This link suggests on a Packard Bell its
Alt +F10 key
http://packard-bell-scandic.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/38193/related/1


> You can restore the operating system on your Packard Bell Windows 10 computer by pressing the Alt and F10 keys when the computer starts to boot up.
> 
> 
> Press and hold the Power key for 5 seconds to power the system off completely.
> ...


----------



## jonty100 (Jan 16, 2016)

Thanks for your reply I press the function key and get the message please wait then the computer restarts and brings the logo screen up.
I created a recovery flash drive on my own computer but to access the Bios I have to remove the hard drive so that I cam make the flash drive the first bootable option then it boots to the flash drive and loads all the options at this point I have to reinstall the HDD while the laptop is still powered up.
The recovery starts then I get the message unable to find storage device I think the HDD must be faulty thanks for the help


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

I never heard of removing the HDD to access the bios - does sound like a HDD issue is causing problems on the PC

Do you have a DVD player - is it possible to change the bios to 
USB > DVD > HDD 
then leave like that and it should stay the same

Connecting the HDD upto a live connection is never a good idea, unless the device is specifically designed for "hot swap" - which laptops are not

You may want to try a UBUNTU DVD or USB and see if the Pc will boot that software and run - just in case its more than the HDD

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* UBUNTU Stand Alone DVD *

Note the latest version of UBUNTU needs a DVD to use and boot from

if you only have CDs then you can use an older version, version 10 or 11 from this archive list
http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/

It may be possible to boot from another Operating System
This will at least test the Hardware and also see if you can see the Harddrive and possibly get any of your data off.

If you have another PC with a DVDwriter and spare DVD
Download the ISO http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop

UBUNTU version 14 http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.10/
For almost all PCs. The following ISO 32Bit image will work on most machines with Intel/AMD/etc type processors and almost all computers that run Microsoft Windows, as well as newer Apple Macintosh systems based on Intel processors.
http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.10/ubuntu-14.10-desktop-i386.iso

You can also run from a USB device now - if the Machine supports booting off a USB Stick
http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows

A tutorial is here BUT this is for *version 9 *- so the start up options are slightly different
http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/wind...backup-files-from-your-dead-windows-computer/

click on the image "download ubuntu"
Select a location
then begin download
Save the file onto your PC - remember where you saved it - so you can find it again to create the image bootable DVD.

You do *NOT* copy the ISO file onto a DVD - you have to use the ISO to create a bootable DVD
The DVD creator software you have on the PC may have an option to create an image from an ISO

*If not* - use this free program http://www.imgburn.com/ - Choose the option  Write image file to disc 
Be very careful when installing , as imgburn now includes and installs a load of unwanted programs, so make sure you read each page during the installation and decline them ALL
OR
you can use this stand alone ISO Burner to burn the ubuntu onto DVD ftp://terabyteunlimited.com/burncdcc.zip

If you need any help burning these images to disk, see the Image Burning Guide, from the ubuntu website.
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto

When the UBUNTU DVD boots - you will see a screen - with Language on the left panel and two option images labelled

== > Try ubuntu
== > Install ubuntu​You can try Ubuntu without making any changes to your computer, directly from this DVD

Use *"Try ubunto"*  *ONLY*. This option will run from the DVD and *"will not"* install onto your harddrive
*Be careful*, if you do install onto the PC - you will wipe the data and software OFF your hard drive.., you have been warned, *only use the option "try ubuntu"* ​Now you should see a UBUNTU desktop
This at least proves the main parts of the PC are working


NOTE: if you only see a black screen - then this is a known issue, and can be resolved by using the following:-


> On some hardware configurations, you need to set some kernel parameters for ubuntu to boot or work properly. A common one is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot in to a black screen or corrupted splash, acpi_osi= to fix lcd backlight and other problems.
> full details are here
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
> 
> If you press the F6 key, a menu at the bottom will open allowing you to set kernel options with the space bar or enter key. You can close the menu with escape key and resume booting by selecting the option "try ubuntu without installing" (please note that session does allow you to install ubuntu once you found the kernel options cured your problem).


If everything worked OK and you should be on the ubuntu desktop

Version 14.10 
To see the harddrive 
on the left hand side menu 
look for

*System*
_the icon = Picture of a harddrive_
click once

A window will open and show all the files that are on your harddrive

to find all your data files 
*XP* look in "documents and settings" under the user name you had on the PC 
*Vista/Windows 7/windows 8* look in "user" under the user name you had on the PC​
Now if you have a USB flash drive or external harddrive - you should be able to copy your data from the harddrive onto the USB device

Also across the top of the screen are a number of icons, one will look like a segment - click on that icon, and you should see the wireless networks available
If you can use wireless - this again proves wireless is working on the PC

----------------------------------------------------------
Version 14.10

to check the Disk Intergrity 
Beware this utility can wipe all your data off the harddrive - *so proceed with caution, you have been warned*

The top icon is search >>> click on that icon and search for Disk Utility
The Disk Devices are listed >>> click on the main drive
on the right, click on the cog >>> choose "smart data and self-tests"

Here you will see the status of the disk:
how long its been powered on
If the self-test completed OK
and a self-assessment : "threshold not exceeded"
and an overall assessment : "Disk is OK"​
* Start Self-test* - note this takes some time to run 
There are three types of self-tests that a device can execute (all are safe to user data):

short - (runs tests that have a high probability of detecting device problems)
extended - (or Long; a short check with complete disk surface examination)
conveyance - (identifies if damage incurred during transportation of the device)

When you execute these tests, you'll see a progress meter, on the main utility page.


----------



## jonty100 (Jan 16, 2016)

Thank you for your reply I will try this but I'm not confident I have already created a recovery CD and a recovery Flash drive but the problem is as long as the HDD is connected to the computer I can't access the BIOS to change the boot order
When I used the flash drive I had to remove the HDD go into BIOS make the flash drive my first boot device the flash drive starts to bootup but then ihave to put the HDD back in the laptop but I got the message unable to find storage device.
Thanks again for your help


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

You should have the option to save the bios settings on exit


----------



## jonty100 (Jan 16, 2016)

etaf said:


> You should have the option to save the bios settings on exit


Tha I don't get any options just the message cant find storage device then I have to force shut downnks again for the reply


----------

